# experience with orthopaedic braces for dogs?



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

my boy finn 2 year old great dane damaged his knee on 2 of December last year, he caught his leg in a hole and damaged his nee badly. 
In the clinic the vet operated on him for 3,5 hours they did all they could do to save his leg. The ligaments in side the knee are gone and they had to take out the menisci because it was just in bits.
so far we had to restrain him he is just allowed out to do his busyness and thats it.he is on medication and his knee is still a bit swollen.
On Monday he is going to get a cast made of his leg and from the cast an orthopaedic brace.with the barace he will be able to walk without his knee wobbling around as there is not allot of the ligaments left.
Has someone got some experience with orthopaedic braces for dogs?or similar experience with ligament injury in a big dog?
i just try to get some help....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not with braces I'm afraid, but many dogs on here have had the operation on their dogs.
Which operation did yours have?
Have a word with your vet about hydrotherapy as this can aid recovery, however getting somewhere that can take a Great Dane may be hard

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/93861-cruciate-operation-diary.html


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

hi rona 
thank you for your reply

big dog big problems
finn ripped all the ligaments and bits of the bones are broken . the vet tried to repair what was left to repair. they put a plate in and some screws to stableise the leg it was not a TPLO! the knee is just being holding together from the muscles and the skin he is not allowed to walk on his leg so fare and no physiotherapy. i am so worried about that every day one wrong move...
he will never be able to walk properly againthats why we have to get him one of this braces made so he can walk a bit without his knee moving in all directions and to prevent his knee from any more damage .once he has got the brace and it fits him perfect we can think of getting him on the physioand the hydrotherapy jap the hydrotherapy is another thing there is no one around here with a big pool so we have to see about that 
but at the moment we take one step at the time


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds as if it's going to be scar tissue that will hold it stable in the end.
Must be horrendous with a dog that size.
Please add your experiences to the Cruciate operation thread as it may help someone in the future 
Good luck with it all and keep us updated


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

You are right it is quiet hard because you dont just take him under your arm for a wee
his current weight is just under 70 kilograms and many people dont want to go thru a thing like this with a big dogbut I dont want to loose him. 
I would love to put in some of my experiences, but it will take me a little bit longer because of the translation 
If there are any questions... just ask please
I DONT BITE


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Finn  I hope the cast helps him to recover well  no experience of braces but I did look at these before it was discoverd it was Banjo's neck & not his back that was causeing him problems, it might be of some help to you & Finn 

The Dogmobile Company - mobility carts and harnesses for dogs


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no experience with either, but just wanted to wish you guys all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

thank you so much 
i came here for help ...
and now i maybe helping others 

I started to wright down our experiences in the sticky cruciate thread 
if someone like to know the outcome of this you are more than wellcom

the pic in the attachment 
my boy before it happend


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> thank you so much
> i came here for help ...
> and now i maybe helping others
> 
> ...


Thank you.
He is gorgeous. Hoping someone will see this and help you soon

Might be worth you having a look here 
orthodogs : Discussion of canine orthopedic issues


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow I hope everything goes well x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi
I am not looking forward to tomorrow. Finn will be sedated first of all to get the cast done and second to get some new x raxs made.
He is not a happy teddy at the vets not that he will do anything but he will tense up so much and starts shaking and his heard rate goes wild. But this has to be done.for his owen good!
he is a great dane  but as soon we have to go to the vet he transforms step by step to a miniature Chihuahua!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> he is a great dane  but as soon we have to go to the vet he transforms step by step to a miniature Chihuahua!


Dont think I could cope with a Finn sitting on my lap :yikes: :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

The cast was made and the x-rays

Worst case scenario

I have got No good news
Finn had to have another operation today 
Will post more about it in the 
Cruciate operation diary
maybe tomorrow


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry.
Heartbreaking


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to read this!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so sorry, hugs to you all & heaps of strengh & healing vibes on there way xxx


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your get well s to my boy

I am exhausted what a day yesterday and what dreadful night I started to put all of it down in the Cruciate operation diary it is not completed jet and i will put in some new pics soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Thank you all for your get well s to my boy
> 
> I am exhausted what a day yesterday and what dreadful night I started to put all of it down in the Cruciate operation diary it is not completed jet and i will put in some new pics soon


Just read the diary poor Finn & you  realy hope he has a better day & is more comfortable now, did the vets give you any pain relief for him?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

hi there 
i just put in some pictures in the Cruciate operation diary
Please do not look at the pictures
if you are sensitive they might cause distress

and Thank you for your wonderfull support:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> hi there
> i just put in some pictures in the Cruciate operation diary
> Please do not look at the pictures
> if you are sensitive they might cause distress
> ...


I will go & see 

No need for thanks, your very welcome  We all need some proping up when it comes to our faithfull friends xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I know you seem to be blaming yourself but if you look up TPLO which is the nearest operation to your dogs, this does occassionally happen unfortunately 

It was probably nothing you or he did.

You must be starting from the beginning again?

Hopefully the brace will help


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> Just read the diary poor Finn & you  realy hope he has a better day & is more comfortable now, did the vets give you any pain relief for him?


 thank you for asking
yes finn did get painkiller (metacam) again and i have been cooling the leg with frozen peas today he was quiet and he was sleeping most of the time ( no wonder realy after last night)
it gave me a bit of time to tipe all of the stuff here.:blush:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> thank you for asking
> yes finn did get painkiller (metacam) again and i have been cooling the leg with frozen peas today he was quiet and he was sleeping most of the time ( no wonder realy after last night)
> it gave me a bit of time to tipe all of the stuff here.:blush:


Good that he's been sleeping it all off, his leg looks very sore  hopefully the metacam will be enough, I was worried Banjo was trying to over do things because the meds he was on made him feel like he could  I do hope the brace is a success  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

We have got another appointment at the vets later to day . the leg does not look so good 
Will tell you more later
Pleasure being here with you lot many thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> We have got another appointment at the vets later to day . the leg does not look so good
> Will tell you more later
> Pleasure being here with you lot many thanks:thumbsup:


 Hope the trip to the vets goes ok & his leg is'nt as bad as it looks, everything crossed here for that news later anyway  x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do hope it's good news and not more even stress for you


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

well at least we got some good news today:yesnod:

Was on the phone to the orthopaedic he will do all he can to get the brace made ASAP!!
I did ask on the beginning about the cost (he told me a proximate price before) he turned around and said 
you will only get an invoice of me, when the brace is made and it fits your dog like second pair of skin! WOW that was a big thing I did not expect him to say.
so for me it means he dos all his work first and only if brace is working properly  he will get paid!?
more than good news dont you thing???:huh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> well at least we got some good news today:yesnod:
> 
> Was on the phone to the orthopaedic he will do all he can to get the brace made ASAP!!
> I did ask on the beginning about the cost (he told me a proximate price before) he turned around and said
> ...


OOooooo I like your orthapedic vet  he must have great faith in his work then so sounds good to me  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have just read through this and will be keeping up with his progress. That is really good with the brace, I hope it comes quickly and that it gets him up and about again, what a poor poor boy 

There are some good people around, my OH's parents dog had a skin problem that the vet couldnt identify and the vet said he would try anything he could think of and they would only pay for what worked. 

*Heidi*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How long does he think ASAP will be?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

First the orthopaedic has to make a false leg out of plaster.
He needs the cast to poor a mix of special plaster in to the cast ,ones it hardens he will end up with a copie of finns leg and from there he is making the brace with special materials. How he does it? I am mot sure but I will get some information about that how long it will take maybe a week i amnot sure!



You are a very helpful bunch here!
I am glad I found my way here in to the forum 
and got the chance to talk to you
Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> First the orthopaedic has to make a false leg out of plaster.
> He needs the cast to poor a mix of special plaster in to the cast ,ones it hardens he will end up with a copie of finns leg and from there he is making the brace with special materials. How he does it? I am mot sure but I will get some information about that how long it will take maybe a week i amnot sure!
> 
> You are a very helpful bunch here!
> ...


I'm glad you found your way here too 

How soon could Finn use the brace anyway, does he have to wait until this last surgery has healed a little?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> First the orthopaedic has to make a false leg out of plaster.
> He needs the cast to poor a mix of special plaster in to the cast ,ones it hardens he will end up with a copie of finns leg and from there he is making the brace with special materials. How he does it? I am mot sure but I will get some information about that how long it will take maybe a week i amnot sure!
> 
> You are a very helpful bunch here!
> ...


Some people are very helpful just watch out for that Rona giving you a swift kick up the :yikes: if you dont ring the brace man for an eta   Singing: :lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Some people are very helpful just watch out for that Rona giving you a swift kick up the :yikes: if you dont ring the brace man for an eta   Singing: :lol:


:crying:

Am I that bad? :eek6::blushing:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> :crying:
> 
> Am I that bad? :eek6::blushing:


:w00t: Dont be daft if it was'nt for you I'd have no fingers left never mind nails :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

it feels good
to read you and to have a laugh it just lightens things up a little:smilewinkgrin:


good things take time but great things need a little longer !!! so I will wait for the brace to be made and I will not hurry him about the brace!:blush:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> it feels good
> to read you and to have a laugh it just lightens things up a little:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> good things take time but great things need a little longer !!! so I will wait for the brace to be made and I will not hurry him about the brace!:blush:


Dont worry not everyone is as spotty as me  but if we dont have a laugh sometimes I for one would be a jibbering wreck with the worry we've had with Banjo & Im sure the brace will be well worth the wait  x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> it feels good
> to read you and to have a laugh it just lightens things up a little:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> good things take time but great things need a little longer !!! so I will wait for the brace to be made and I will not hurry him about the brace!:blush:


No I know, it's something that can't be hurried unfortunately


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just checked the parcel tracking the parcel with the cast 
has been delivered!:thumbsup:
hopefully it is still in one peace, because of the size of it is quiet fragile!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I truly hope this time round he will have a smooth recovery - you both deserve it


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

@Nellybelly
Thank you , I very much appreciate this!!!:thumbsup:
we all hope for the best!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wanted to keep you up to date,
I put in some more pictures taken today in the Cruciate operation diary
But again dont look at them if you are sensitive!
hope you are not getting bored of this? i just want to show you how the leg looks today.
I am only able to take pictures if he is up like when he has his food. Today he was hiding his leg all the time under his head ,he was not happy me having a look at the knee .
But he surrendered to me in the end because he knows I will not let him get away with it!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You've had 429 hits on this thread, I don't think anyone will be fed up with your updates. Many will not know what to say, but I'm sure there are several that are keeping an eye on this thread.

He looks quite sore in those last photos. How is he walking on it?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He looks very sore poor fella  Im glad the cast arrived safely & today with a bit of luck by this time next week or sooner, he will be wearing it & be alot happier.

I agree with Rona, alot of people wont know what to say but they will all be willing Finn a good & speedy recovery  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

He is trying to put some weight on his leg but it, unfortunately it is just not stable enough .
his leg moves to the side, as soon as he trys to put some weight on
at the moment it moves out more I think. 
Mind you he can be quite fast on 3 legs ! all day we have to stop him from jumping about. 
Poor boy he has enough of been locked away. 
We have got toddler gates up, he is restricted in the living room. So fare he is in imprisonment since the 2 of December last year. 
that makes about 55Days =7,8 weeks!!! And we are not at the end of this jet!! slowly I come to the end of my ideas to keep him occupied.
Have you got any ideas???


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

55 days :w00t: blimey 4 weeks was bad enough.

Is he allowed to stand? or things to keep him busy while he's lying down?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

What ever standing up or laying down 
as long he dos not get to many treats, he is not allowed to put on any weight on! with him not having any exercise, the weight goes up quiet fast. that will effect the recovery of the leg	:nonod:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> What ever standing up or laying down
> as long he dos not get to many treats, he is not allowed to put on any weight on! with him not having any exercise, the weight goes up quiet fast. that will effect the recovery of the leg	:nonod:


I'l dig out the sheet we got off the vet, most involved food though, but we just used some of Banjo's kibble out of his meals which had been halfed anyway :w00t:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> What ever standing up or laying down
> as long he dos not get to many treats, he is not allowed to put on any weight on! with him not having any exercise, the weight goes up quiet fast. that will effect the recovery of the leg	:nonod:


Oh The memories of trying to keep mine still but not bored. 
It must be doubly hard for you with a young dog and another healthy young dog also.

I was lucky with mine, the weather was nice and after the first couple of weeks I set up a bed for him in the garden.

No help I know  but just thought I'd sympathize yet again.

Not much use are we :blush:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry these are going to be huge  The pyramid is good it dose'nt roll around as much .










You probably already have something like this off your vet & might no be allowed to do it to his bad leg, but we did all Banjo's legs as he was in a crate & it filled some of his day up 










Or there are other brain toys you can buy Mental Exercise Dog Toys - Great deals at zooplus

We also used to put an audio book on for him to listen to he quite likes Harry Potter :lol: Hope there's some new ideas for you x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:yikes: Alfie goes mad over his pyramid, it goes around the room and out the door and back again several times 

Unicorn, does Finn like carrot?
I used to cut one up into tiny pieces and use that as treats throughout the day


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Oh The memories of trying to keep mine still but not bored.
> It must be doubly hard for you with a young dog and another healthy young dog also.
> 
> I was lucky with mine, the weather was nice and after the first couple of weeks I set up a bed for him in the garden.
> ...


 you are more of use than you think! 
It it wasnt for you lot, there be no one thinking about it apart from myself of course!
for you lot!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Awww thank you :blush:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

The only thing whats left in my mind is to get a wobbler kong XL	but you need to put treats in them. most of the toys available are for like small dogs! you know I mean!???
A great dane has just got a big mouth, a tennis ball just disappears in there and you would not notice that he has got one in there!!!!:yikes:
The questions about carrots he like them sometimes! Once he finished we got carrot salad because he will not eat all of it.
he loves his squeaky cow but I cant have him all day chewing the cow because it drives me up the wall!ut:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We want picture of Finn with his cow


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

here you go:w00t:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie had a pig when he was bad


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww bless him, that cow almost diaspears in that mouth! 
If you are worried about him putting on weight with the things to keep him occupied, I would give him half of his food in something he has to work with, like the other people have suggested, or like that leaflet said, in boxes or tubs(with small holes in) that he has to tip up(I do that for the rabbits!) 
You can get the large black kongs and put something like natures diet in it, just cut his normal food when he has the kong.

*Heidi*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> here you go:w00t:


:lol: Brilliant  Banjo does'nt like things that squeek but its ok Holly de-squeeks them for him :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I dont think that a cardboard tube or a box 
will be a challenge for my little boy!:001_tongue:
Unless I take one of those boxes, :idea:
the ones they use for when you move homes!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

A plastic one might be ok tho, like the tubs you get chinese in! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ice cream tubs ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my grey matter is on a go slow tonight :blink: :idea: how about a box that has had wine in it, they have sections in you could buy a box of wine & then you can have a drink & Finn can have the box


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

To day was not really a success for me or finn
I went to a kind of supermarket for pets and bought one of the kong wobbler the big ones for big dogs, the ones you unscrew and you put some treats inside.
At home I unpacked the wobbler and put treats inside it and I gave it to finn first he did not understand what to do and I sort of showed him that there was something nice for him in side. It was okay for the moment and than all of a sudden he jumped up started barking and tried to jump on and over that stupid thing!!!!!! :incazzato::yikes:
I nearly died of an heart attackhim bouncing back and forth over the kong. I jumped on it grabbed hold of the kong and took it away from finn
what a nightmare you think you doing something good for him an he goes loopy. 
Well in the end I gave the kong to jack finns 1 year old brother hmmm he was intresting in the treats but he didnt want to play with it!.:huh::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> To day was not really a success for me or finn
> I went to a kind of supermarket for pets and bought one of the kong wobbler the big ones for big dogs, the ones you unscrew and you put some treats inside.
> At home I unpacked the wobbler and put treats inside it and I gave it to finn first he did not understand what to do and I sort of showed him that there was something nice for him in side. It was okay for the moment and than all of a sudden he jumped up started barking and tried to jump on and over that stupid thing!!!!!! :incazzato::yikes:
> I nearly died of an heart attackhim bouncing back and forth over the kong. I jumped on it grabbed hold of the kong and took it away from finn
> ...


:w00t: oh dear back to the drawing board we go then x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh dear, how strange  
Maybe try an ice cream tub next, at least its free if he doenst like it 

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I think he had enough being restricted all the time, maybe he forgot for a second about his leg earlier? and he was happy to have a new toy. well the way he exploded no wonder 
I felt like an idiot afterward..without thinking I nearly sign his death warrant!!! 

How stupid can someone get????:mad2:
Please can someone shoot meeeeeee !!!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Oh dear, how strange
> Maybe try an ice cream tub next, at least its free if he doenst like it
> 
> *Heidi*


sorry that i ask what kind of icecream tubs do you mean? over here we get ice cream in like paper tubs and the other are more like margarine tubs !:huh:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> I think he had enough being restricted all the time, maybe he forgot for a second about his leg earlier? and he was happy to have a new toy. well the way he exploded no wonder
> I felt like an idiot afterward..without thinking I nearly sign his death warrant!!!
> 
> How stupid can someone get????:mad2:
> Please can someone shoot meeeeeee !!!


Dreadful isn't it when you think you could be the cause of pain/suffering to your own dog. 
Are there any repercussions?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmmm. his knee is still swollen like a melon I dont know just cross my fingers that he did no damage to his leg.
there is still lots of weight on him and than the way he was jumping up and down he could have hammered the bones of his bottom leg right thru the skin.
OMG


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You are just going to have to leave him bored 
Far better a few more weeks boredom than a lifetime crippled 

You must be in tears sometimes


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

unicorn said:


> sorry that i ask what kind of icecream tubs do you mean? over here we get ice cream in like paper tubs and the other are more like margarine tubs !:huh:


like the margarine tubs, plastic with a pop on lid. Cut a hole a bit bigger than the dry food and put some food in. Can either keep him amused for ages tipping it up or he will just pull the lid off!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

rona said:


> You are just going to have to leave him bored
> Far better a few more weeks boredom than a lifetime crippled
> 
> You must be in tears sometimes


i might have to get some of these 
because he is crippled for life


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> i might have to get some of these
> because he is crippled for life


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to look the truth in the face 
I mean he dos not get a brace because he has got crocked teeth! He is getting the brace because he will otherwise not be able to walk on his leg ..ever!
Finn is not going to mend his missing ligaments,
he will not grow back a big section of bone 
he will not regrow a new menisci.
Even if he gets the brace done he will be disabled or am I wrong?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How's Finn today after his kong antics


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to apologise about last night 
Everything just got on top of me..i didnt mean to be like that
But I suddenly realised that finn will be disabled for the rest of his live.
There is nothing what can change that....
I just dropped in a deep hole, saw the spiral turning around and around
sorry


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> I have to apologise about last night
> Everything just got on top of me..i didnt mean to be like that
> But I suddenly realised that finn will be disabled for the rest of his live.
> There is nothing what can change that....
> ...


Hey dont worry about it  I think we've all be through the same sort of emotions, I know we did when we first found out about Banjo's HD etc  its hard to come to terms with especially in a young dog, then all the worry with his operation, were we doing the right thing, but so glad we did. I know Banjo probably wont live to a ripe old age but think quality rather than quantity 

Anyway lets get Finn over this before you worry about his future  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for asking 

Finn seems to be fine today. He did not hurt himself yesterday with the kong.
i have to go back to the drawing board and find some new games for him to play.
he was quiet happy hopping about in the garden, a glims of him being so happy was a nice thing to see. The Cheeky bugger tried to play hide and seek in the garden. 
he is the first for his din dins and he keeps on checking everything out whats going on around him.. he stands at the kiddies gate and looks in to the kitchen if someone walks in his direction his tail goes like mad we have to make sure he dose not have a liftoff !:w00t:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

dally banjo said:


> hey dont worry about it  i think we've all be through the same sort of emotions, i know we did when we first found out about banjo's hd etc  its hard to come to terms with especially in a young dog, then all the worry with his operation, were we doing the right thing, but so glad we did. I know banjo probably wont live to a ripe old age but think quality rather than quantity
> 
> anyway lets get finn over this before you worry about his future  x


 i have to get him over this


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> i have to get him over this


And you will  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

What a dayit has been freezing over here. i am going to put a coat on finn, when we go out for a wee next tonight. he always takes a wile till he is finished his business and I could not take a risk him getting a cold now!!!
The coat belong to one of my previous boys and I kept ityou never know if
it will come in handy one day.
I did put some new photos in to the other thread earlier. The attachment photo at the bottom was taken earlier .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He looks sore but comfy, hopefully his brace will be with you this week & life will be a bit easier for you both  

It's freezing here to :w00t: not used to it after all the mild weather we've been haveing.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That does look very painful poor love.
Have you thought about using a head collar on him when you go outside?
I had to use on on Alfie for his first few walks outside to stop him doing something silly


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

oh thats a good idea with the head collar
I have got one for him, so I might start to use it again on him. 
Thanks for the advice ,sometimes you just dont think of little things like that!
Nice that people here have such a excellent ideas!!!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I have got good news.
The orthopaedic left a message for me today..:001_unsure:
the cast from Finns leg was perfect, we dont need an other cast done at the moment. 
One thing left to worry about!!!
The orthopaedic was able to make a copy of Finns leg and he is already started on the brace. As the brace is made mostly by hand it will take some time to be made. But for every hour vanished it will be an hour closer to getting Finns brace. :yesnod:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> I have got good news.
> The orthopaedic left a message for me today..:001_unsure:
> the cast from Finns leg was perfect, we dont need an other cast done at the moment.
> One thing left to worry about!!!
> The orthopaedic was able to make a copy of Finns leg and he is already started on the brace. As the brace is made mostly by hand it will take some time to be made. But for every hour vanished it will be an hour closer to getting Finns brace. :yesnod:


Thats wonderful news :thumbup: Im sure they will do there very best to get it to you as soon as they can. Just read your update on the diary & wonderd if you had tried a DAP? It might help Finn stay a little calmer  x

Adaptil Diffuser : MedicAnimal.com


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't usually advocate wishing your life away, but in this instance I think I would be too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats good news. Fingers and paws crossed here that it gets finished quickly 

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

thank you hazyreality
we all hope fore it to arrive soon


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

We have got an appointment at the vets tomorrow. lets see what we get. Need to take Jack as well, cant let him here on his own. Not after what happened last time! The fist time I had to take Finn for his operation , I left jack in the car on his own. He was not long alone as I came back he wind him self up something chronic and he was in a bad state. I dont want to go thru that again.:frown:
So with a bit of luck we know a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Will be watching and waiting.
What time is your appointment?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope the trip to vets goes ok & they both behave themselves


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

the apointment is at 9,30 AM
so we have to leave here for 8,30 AM
if not a bit earlyer because of the wetter ....i have to get the car warmed up it is -11°C here


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just had a catch up on the diary & the swelleing does look less angry today  I think the muscle will take along time to heal from what I can remember when the vet said they would be going into Banjo's neck via his front so they did'nt have to cut to much of the muscle. 

Will the brace be able to go over the swelling?


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

It was freezing cold this morning -15°C as I started to get the car ready to got to the vets.
I must admit I was not very environmentally friendly this morning, I let the car running for about 15 minutes before I let Finn get in to the car. But I dont want him to catch a cold now, would not be healthy to catch something now!
I did not really fancied to go to the vets, but I am glad now I did because the weather has changed it started to snow, thats worse then the dry frost!
The vet was very happy today my Boys leg looks good. My vet was surprised about the good condition his leg is in. It is all explained in the crucial thread. I have be doing research on supplements and a different diets. Today I talked to her about the supplements and diet and I got the okay from her side.
It has taken allot of time but finely I can see some glow at the end of the tunnel!
I am feeling a bit better now talking to the vet and things finely start to work for us.
One thing I am sooo thankful I have a brilliant Vet like mine! Reading some of the threads here in the PF about other vets. just make me feel sick! 
Maybe I should open a thread and ask how people think about there vets!?
The vet said with a bit of luck we get the brace to the end of next week!!!!!!! jippppeeeeee


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> It was freezing cold this morning -15°C as I started to get the car ready to got to the vets.
> I must admit I was not very environmentally friendly this morning, I let the car running for about 15 minutes before I let Finn get in to the car. But I dont want him to catch a cold now, would not be healthy to catch something now!
> I did not really fancied to go to the vets, but I am glad now I did because the weather has changed it started to snow, thats worse then the dry frost!
> The vet was very happy today my Boys leg looks good. My vet was surprised about the good condition his leg is in. It is all explained in the crucial thread. I have be doing research on supplements and a different diets. Today I talked to her about the supplements and diet and I got the okay from her side.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant news & all down to your nursing  will go & read the diary now but :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think you should do a thread showing everyone your fantastic needlework & wonderful paintings to


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased it all went well.
Sometimes we convince ourselves that things are going dreadfully wrong, then go to the vet who is really pleased with progress


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Will the brace be able to go over the swelling? 
maybe not just now but the brace will be adjustable in some way
wound be long now for the brace to arrive we see than!




Thanks for your support


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I promised myself not to talk about the cost of Finns operation and all the rest&#8230;.
Just received the invoice for the 2 emergency operation&#8230;
i cant believe it&#8230;
second operation, x rays, medication, two check ups, plus making the cast of his leg
it is all together well under what I expected:thumbup:
so I am very over the moon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> I promised myself not to talk about the cost of Finns operation and all the rest.
> Just received the invoice for the 2 emergency operation
> i cant believe it
> second operation, x rays, medication, two check ups, plus making the cast of his leg
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: & worth every penny 

Im so glad the brace is adjustable to was a bit worried he might not be able to use it untill the swelling had gone down so brilliant news to


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been following this thread, even though I haven't been contributing much. I am very pleased to hear he is doing better! and of course, happy your bill was less than expected!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great news  Will be good when his brace arrives!

Glad the vet bill came to less than you expected aswell, thats always a nice surprise.

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just had a call from the Brace Man!








Finns Brace is as good as finished! Only a few little thing need to be done tomorrow.
He explained what he done how he done it. but at the moment I just cant make a picture of it for myself. So I cant really say how it will look. He was manly on about the function and that there will be some differed pads to put inside of the brace, they will wary in thicknessand they will be changeable for when the swelling goes down on the knee.
I am so pleased the he rang, he was apologizing for the time it has taken him to make it!??? 
I dont think that there is any reason to apologise for!!!! We must not forget the brace is made specially for finn and it takes lots of hard work, for a good fit plus first he had to make the leg from the cast. So for me even if it had taken 4 weeks or longer it would be okay for me. The most important thing is that the brace fits like a second skin an that it works like it should.
Maybe I will get some pictures of the brace man, from the leg he produced and how he made the brace. As soon the brace is here I will put a picture in for you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hurray:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Brilliant news :thumbup:
Hopefully you can stop worrying quite so much once it's fitted


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

*YaY, That's great news!!*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Not much going on today, just waiting ..and trying to make Finn do what I tell him to dohe is just nuts Up and down jumping all around. Thinking of rename him to: 
Skippy the Bush Kangaroo the way he bounces about drives me up the wall!
I cant wait on till the brace gets here. Then we need to see the vets to make sure it is properly adjusted for his needs.
And soon we will be up and....


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG it started to snow.
I always loved the snow but this year I hate it! If it carry s on snowing like that I am a bit scared about Finn, how he will cope with it? Its bad enough just on 3 legs without snow and ice. 
We have got tiles in the hole house since Finn had the accident we put carpet down. The second day after his accident, that was on a Sunday (two day before his first operation) he slipped on the tiles in the kitchen and he must have hurt himself because I could hear him cry up.That cry went right thru me ..thats why we put carpet down every were so he will not slip again.
But what about the snow and ice? How can I prevent him slipping outside? I used baby socks with the rubber dots on the sole, for when they had a cut in the paw but I am not sure if it will be any good for snow?
If it is not one thing it is another is it one of this days again were everything goes to pots?


I was wondering once finn has got his brace do I carry on in the Cruciate operation diary or do I need to start a new thread about the brace? Can someone give me some advice please ?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hate ice  always a worry but Banjo does''nt find snow to bad if its a few inches deep  the boots maybe the way to go if you have them already. Hope the snow does'nt last.

Not sure about brace & diary Rona is your best bet for that  either way we need to hear all about him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yes, please keep up with the diary, you will have a lot of useful experience and information to impart that no one else has done so far. 

I think you will be out tomorrow clearing snow I don't see how he could manage on it, especially if it freezes


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

If you think I should carry on in the diary. I will !

and









You are right.!!!!Rona
I´ ll be out there tomorrow shovelling snow if I need to! 
It will be done for my Boy so he can have a save pee!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Some how I dont like to think of tomorrow or the day after, when ever the brace arrives! 
I get this lumpy feeling in my throat .
I am scared of what is to come.. will he cope with the brace ?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> Some how I dont like to think of tomorrow or the day after, when ever the brace arrives!
> I get this lumpy feeling in my throat .
> I am scared of what is to come.. will he cope with the brace ?


Not surprised, you've had no information about it from this forum. Have you managed to get any anywhere else?

How was the snow today?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Some how I dont like to think of tomorrow or the day after, when ever the brace arrives!
> I get this lumpy feeling in my throat .
> I am scared of what is to come.. will he cope with the brace ?


Try not to worry they handle things alot better than we do  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank god there was not allot of snow I was able to clean it of with a brush, same today.
I did get my order delivered today ,the MSM and the green lip mussel extract. I bought it in bulk they come in 1 kilogram tub. Finally I can start to supplement Finn with it. When I opened the green lip mussel tub I had this smell of the see sidelike seaweed on the beach and me being nosy I wanted to know how the MSM taste like.OMG. I did not expect that! it was horribleit is very very bitter and it took me some time to get a normal taste back in my mouth. so what ever you do dont taste it! Juk
Trying to get more information on all the damage on finns knee is not easy you find some about the ligaments or about cruciate operations or information on the femoral condyle removal ( the piece of bone missing in his knee) but I did not find someone with similar problems like Finns. I saw this book about cruciate ligament injury and I bought it because of the review only to find out the book does not give me the information I expected ! okay it is not to bad if you dont know anything about the injury, there are lots of tips and pictures in (it is in English by the way!) but no use for me..! It is called My dog has a cruciate ligament injury- but he lives live to the full.(a practical guide for owners) 
What I did noticed is you can find lots and lots of pages on the web where you think
 oh thats interesting! you keep on reading one page another and all of a sudden you hit this 
If you wand more information about. Please pay here with your 30 day back guarantee! 
I have been thru many hours of searching on the web to find information, like here in the PF as wellit is hard to get information on what I want! About the braces for onemost of the time there are other reasons for a brace being used in a dog. Lots of short time use but some how I cant find any long term use in dogs. It makes me wonder ..it really does! This are the times were I start to ask myself is it the right thing for me to decide to carry on and to help Finn with a Brace? Like the other day a friend called in and we were talking he asked about my boyswell when I told him about Finn he turned around and said why on earth didnt you put him down!????? He will not walk properly any more! I really did not know what to say to that, so I decided to change the subject.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Thank god there was not allot of snow I was able to clean it of with a brush, same today.
> I did get my order delivered today ,the MSM and the green lip mussel extract. I bought it in bulk they come in 1 kilogram tub. Finally I can start to supplement Finn with it. When I opened the green lip mussel tub I had this smell of the see sidelike seaweed on the beach and me being nosy I wanted to know how the MSM taste like.OMG. I did not expect that! it was horribleit is very very bitter and it took me some time to get a normal taste back in my mouth. so what ever you do dont taste it! Juk
> Trying to get more information on all the damage on finns knee is not easy you find some about the ligaments or about cruciate operations or information on the femoral condyle removal ( the piece of bone missing in his knee) but I did not find someone with similar problems like Finns. I saw this book about cruciate ligament injury and I bought it because of the review only to find out the book does not give me the information I expected ! okay it is not to bad if you dont know anything about the injury, there are lots of tips and pictures in (it is in English by the way!) but no use for me..! It is called My dog has a cruciate ligament injury- but he lives live to the full.(a practical guide for owners)
> What I did noticed is you can find lots and lots of pages on the web where you think
> ...


Glad the snow was'nt to bad, I would hve put some of the MSM in your friends coffee :sneaky2: Singing:  You could ask the brace maker if they have any info/feedback on other dogs who they have made braces for they may be able to give you some better info than google x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you ask on that Ortho dog link I gave you at the beginning of this thread?
I did think that was your best hope of getting information


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

i did look
but some how it is a yahoo groop and I cant join


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

updated the diary as well

I did ask the brace man already about any information.. for them it is the first time working on a great dane brace. all they had before was tiny dogs or different problems in the dogs like elboe, tarsus an so on 
again no luck with information


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Disappointments in all ways i am soo much dissapointet.....:cryin:No news of the brace man!? Hopefully they are no problems with the brace?????? The last time since I talked to him last Sunday he tolled me there was only some small things had to be done to the Brace. It is a week later now and still no brace I just dont want to wait any longer.
The poor dog gets so upset every single day he wants to go out, he cry s every single time we take out his brother for a walk..not nice listen to! 
Want to give him a bit more space when I take him in the garden, I dont use the lead on him at the moment to give him a bit more freedom to have a sniff and a hop about. I notice that he starts slipping on the carpet we put down for him, so I had a closer look on his paws. All of his paws are very soft and silky on the pads no ruff bits or hard skin..no wander Finn keep slipping on the carpet he did not have a walk for 10 weeks and 1 day. The only nice thing to see is that his knee looks better, more like a knee and not like a melon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its so hard when you have two & one is grounded  I used to feel so guilty takeing Holly out & Banjo was stuck in his crate, but it was worth it  hopefully the brace will be here soon. not sure what to suggest for his paws you can get some stuff that you put on for anti slip but no idea what its called  Im sure it has been metioned on the pf somewhere I'l have a look for you x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I got an e mail fron the brace man today, the brace is finished and will be in the post this week. I cant say when it will be here but I try not to get to excited about when it is going to arrive. It will get here on day.
It was snowing last night so I have to make sure I keep the path in to the garden clear. could do with out the snow! Took some pictures last night from Finns leg again, will put them in to the diary later. I did noticed that he keeps on stretching his leg out to the back while standing up maybe it is a good sign ?
I do feel guilty as well taking Jack out and leave Finn behind.
Did have a look about the paw pads, but I don&#8217;t thing that they are any good!? Specially if you have to glue them onto the paws. There is a spray out as well hmmm you should spray it on the paws so the dog wont slip&#8230;..i think I rather stick to the no slip baby socks, with a bit of Velcro tape on the top rather than all the chemicals!
:nono:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done the brace man :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: all good things are worth waiting for 

Im not sure what is in the anti slip stuff  but found it anyway Bestpet Pharmacy - Shaws Paw Hardener Wax


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed the delivery service works fast


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good news! Hope you get it soon now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope it arrives soon  and Finn can get up and about a bit more.

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for your good wishes on behalf of Finn.
Hopefully we have waited the longest time now and the next days will bring more good!
As I think we had enough now of the down hill road. we need to get Finns back on his 4 paws ! 
Thank you for your great support, I am sure if Finn could write he would send a card to each one of you to say thank you!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

It is Thursday to day and i cross all my fingers that the brace will be here to day.It never takes that long for a pacel to arrive maybe it is because of the bad weather?
The swelling in the knee is going down, if I touch the frond of the knee I think I can feel the little screw what is left in there. Hopefully it will not cause any problems with the brace.
Searching around for more help I found a book on Physiotherapy
the book it is called:
The healthy way to stretch you dog, a physical Therapy approach.
Not sure jet if it will be any help for us. I have to have a word with my vet about it, if it will be any good to use?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh spots, hopefully the brace will arrive today  The physio book sounds like a good idea if your vet agrees, we used to do some stretching excercises on all Banjo's legs when he was stuck in the crate but our vet showed us how to do them, he loved it & it passed a bit of time for him 

All you need to do for that Yahoo group that Rona found is sign up for an email account with Yahoo, I have managed but not had a chance to look through it yet


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I did try again today to join the group got a new verified yahoo account and it still would not work. but there are always this 
_Please correct the errors indicated below.
Your comment may only be 200 characters long.?_
Even for only one word I get this!?
Just dont have the nerve to carry on trying. maybe ill miss out on the information on that but if I cant join ?
Did check on the paw wax it does look okay until you read about it ..it is used for when you going to show your dog in a hall and there is a slippery floor you put the wax on the paws and it will sop the dog from slippingbut they say it is not for use outside because it will loos the stickiness ones you gets dirt on it but thank you for the idea 
dally banjo I am grateful for that!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope the brace arrived today and helps Finn to walk


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Waiting is over!!!! 
The brace is here will update you later with all the details!!!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Waiting is over!!!!
> The brace is here will update you later with all the details!!!


Yay. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: hope everything is going well


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hows it going? 

*Heidi*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do so hope it works.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Well just update the diary.
Got the brace yesterday and went strayed to the vet to get it adjusted . Finn was messing us up, he did not wanted to play, but we managed to get it on him. Some adjustments have to be done but some how it was clear that we had to do that. This morning I tried again to put it on him and he was as good as gold than!!! The vet can get the little screw out without Finn being anaesthetized again, just a local antistatic will do the trick! I am so happy about that. 
The pictures of him with the brace on look so incredible







, especially the color well you can see than from a mile that he is wearing it.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Well just update the diary.
> Got the brace yesterday and went strayed to the vet to get it adjusted . Finn was messing us up, he did not wanted to play, but we managed to get it on him. Some adjustments have to be done but some how it was clear that we had to do that. This morning I tried again to put it on him and he was as good as gold than!!! The vet can get the little screw out without Finn being anaesthetized again, just a local antistatic will do the trick! I am so happy about that.
> The pictures of him with the brace on look so incredible
> 
> ...


Oh that brilliant news about his loose screw   off to read your diary update & see the pics  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great that it has come, even if it needs a bit of adjustment, hopefully that will be quick  Just read the diary and seen the pictures, I think the red is quite smart! Great news about the screw aswell, got to be better being out than in!

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope I am not the only one how can say 
my dog has got a screw loose








hopefully the brace will be back very soon and we can finally start our life on all 4s! I am sure it will take finn some getting used to wearing the brace, but at home he is much more comfortable than at the vets.
sure once he gets the association of putting the brace on ( like you put you jacket on and take the leash , the dog knows it is time for a walk ) that he knows it is a good thing


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I made a decision last night i hopefully wont regret!?
I bought a second 170 liter freezer today and I will go for raw on my two boys.
i looked in to feeding raw and was first a bit scared about it, with all the health issues on my boy finn and his brother jack who is very fussy about his food I will have a go!
:001_rolleyes:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just updated the diary with some more pictures. The brace man rang last night the brace arrived save and he will start on the changes as from today. It will take him some days to get the changes done. Cant wait until we get it back so we can start getting used to and using it for small walks! at the moment I still wait on the new freezer to arrive as soon we got the thing here I will put in the order. I was on the phone to some companies for meats and I got some good quotes if I would buy 50 to100 kilos a month. With my two big boys I think that will be no problem at all!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just had a look at the pictures. That looks much better doesn't it?

I don't think it will ever go down completely, not with all that has happened. Alfies never has


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you are right Rona  not after what they done to his leg . I dont think it will go down much more.
I still love him to bits on three legs or on four 
my 
Big Sloppy Boy! Soon we will run you all in to the ground youll see!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> I think you are right Rona  not after what they done to his leg . I dont think it will go down much more.
> I still love him to bits on three legs or on four
> my
> Big Sloppy Boy! Soon we will run you all in to the ground youll see!


I hope so


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news  I hope the freezer, meat & brace dont all arrive on the same day though  :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news  I hope the freezer, meat & brace dont all arrive on the same day though  :lol:










yea with our luck it will be possible


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there
i thought I let you know I put some pictures in the diary. These are from the brace man he send to me to day
he shows how the brace was made. Well I did not expect it to be so complicated I do understand now why there are not to many of these people about making braces for dogs!








It takes a lot of skill. I dont thing you get to see how a brace its made every day!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I have some good news the brace is finished all changes done..
it went in to the post on Saturday so it will be here any day now! Cant wait


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi to all we have GREAT NEWS!!!!









*Dally Banjo* have you got a crystal ball where you can see the future in? Didnt you say to watch out not that all arrives at the same time? the Brace has arrived back!!!! And the freezer is here as well!
Finn made the first few steps in the brace today first not tohappy but I cross my finger that it will work out for him in the end!!!!!!! I updated the diary.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> Hi to all we have GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Brilliant...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a nice update to read!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  Great news, now Finn is on the next stage of his recovery at last, Im sure he will get used to it & go from strengh to strengh  small steps for a big dog & all that :lol: next you will be worrying how to slow him down


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great news  
Hoping Finn gets used to using it soon.

xheidix


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just updated the diary.
It was a big day yesterday we went out for his first walk. If you can call it a walk about 
50 meters and back!???
It was so overwhelming to take him out for the first time.
I was crying to see him use his legafter all that time. Maybe he has got a chance to go on and have a farley normal live ( with restrictions so)
I was exited and I was anxious to take him out. It must have been like Christmas for him. I just dont know how to describe the feeling to see himagain there was the thought.. 
 did I do the right thing?  who am I to make a decision for him to carry on? 
I understand more now that I did NOT find so many answers or help about all the problems!
In many cases I have been reading about there are just one or two problems but the amount Finn has got !? and for sure the outcome is not known for him.
I dont mind to give all I have got, my time all my heart for that boy.for many people that would be to much to handle and they will put them to sleep as an easy option. Not sure if people will understand my point or will they class me as an Animal abuser?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Just updated the diary.
> It was a big day yesterday we went out for his first walk. If you can call it a walk about
> 50 meters and back!???
> It was so overwhelming to take him out for the first time.
> ...


I can imagine how you feel we went through all those emotions, at the end of the day we can only do our best & hope that its enough, your certanly not an animal abuser for trying 

Have to say its the best feeling in the world when you go out for the 1st time after an operation I think this pic says it all


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

We went out for some walks yesterday and today. He is really doing well, he has already picked up the connection between the brace and our walks! clever BOY!
When I picked up the brace this afternoon he went mad hopping about ! it took me some time to calm him down again to put the brace on him. Just have to be carefull that he is not going over the top, I think if I would let him of the lead he would start to run and play with his brotherlike they always did but he can forget that he will not get of the lead in the future! I looked in to getting Finn two Vet beds in 1,5x1,0m there is some one one ebay uk , he sells them for 15 pound a piece but he wants 25 Pound for p & p to germany, but if I going to buy them here they will cost me about 34 pound each.well have to see what I can do about that!
Some more good news.
We got our first load of raw today ,so I am going to introduce raw to my boys over the next weeks.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Dally Banjo do you mean a look like this?







It was taken yesterday i think he looks happy


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

He is looking bright and happy! I'm sure it was great for both of you to get him out a bit


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Dally Banjo do you mean a look like this?
> View attachment 85630
> 
> It was taken yesterday i think he looks happy


Thats the look, brilliant is'nt it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great news 
He looks so happy! Well done for having the strength to support him all the way through, he really does have the best owner.
From strength to strength now hopefully 

*Heidi*


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow, those pics are great - what a winning team you both make! :thumbup:

Too true we'd go to any lengths for our loyal friends and why not eh? I'm sure if they were in our shoes they'd do the same for us - we call it love and devotion, definitely not animal abuse! :nono:

Look at Finns lovely face and how well he's standing in his brace - you would never give up on that would you? and it takes a far stronger person to see that through than to PTS as far as I'm concerned. He's coming on in leaps and bounds and all because he has a wonderful, caring mummy - he'd be lost without you and when it comes to hats, I take mine off to you too, you are a very special person indeed! 

Big ((((hugs)))) to both of you. xxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Such good news about the brace , he's looking good  and happy!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Malmum .I wish I could put my feelings and thoughts better in to writing. I want to say thank you for you help and your good wishes but I did not want to hide my feelings! I do read between the lines at times and your words made me cry.. I say this here open because I am not embarrassed about it!
I dont think that someone else can actually understand what this is all about for me and my boy it is a very special experience here  not only that I get the feeling that you and some of the other great people here understand at times what I am going thru. I know no one can help my boy to re grow the ligaments or repair his knee. but for me it makes such a big different to read words of hope, good well wishes and some times some good advice.
My feelings have been up and down very much the last few months, as I have to fight this mostly on my own questions keep popping up not to know that to do .my feeling are more down I would say, upsetting and frustrated  there is an unknown outcome for my boy thats for sure! It does scare me to try to see his future but I noticed that you have the great attribute to lift someones spirit with a few words of yours!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I dont want to forget the few other people here who give me any my BOY such a great support. 
I just wish I was not living so far away from you lot!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

We went out today again. It seems that Finn is wanting to do more than what he can do!
Just as well he was on the lead, if not he would have gone after some Deer today.
We dont do much of walking just a few steps and than back, but it seems like it is taken all of his power afterwards. When we come back from a walk he is really worn out, he sleeps allot afterwards. Maybe I have to cut down the walks, instead of two walks a day only one !? The vet mentioned the he might get muscle ace in the next few days. Well it would not surprise me at all, being on his bed for sooo long and now trying to run a marathon!!!! 
There was this man earlier with his german shepherd well I wish I had the camera on me.!
If looks could kill.I `LL BE DEAD NOW! Just hope I get used to those kind of lookswhat do the want? They should mind there own businessI had to drag Finn around the car because he wanted to go after that dog. The man had his dog on the long lead but still he let his dog very close to Finn. Jack was going mad as well so I was dragged and pulled in all directions. It is not much of fun to look after finn, that he is not messing about and on the other hand his brother playing up as well. If he goes on like that in the future well I think I will be in the S***T!
Maybe I have to take them both out one at the time in the future, my husband is quiet allot a way from home so I have to see how I can cope.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> We went out today again. It seems that Finn is wanting to do more than what he can do!
> Just as well he was on the lead, if not he would have gone after some Deer today.
> We dont do much of walking just a few steps and than back, but it seems like it is taken all of his power afterwards. When we come back from a walk he is really worn out, he sleeps allot afterwards. Maybe I have to cut down the walks, instead of two walks a day only one !? The vet mentioned the he might get muscle ace in the next few days. Well it would not surprise me at all, being on his bed for sooo long and now trying to run a marathon!!!!
> There was this man earlier with his german shepherd well I wish I had the camera on me.!
> ...


I think it would be wise to take them separately for a few weeks, as you found today, it's not necessarily your dogs but others that can be the problem.
What if a lively young dog comes bounding over trying to play? 
To be honest, as long as the walks aren't having a detrimental effect on the leg, I'd keep doing at least two walks a day and start a third as soon as possible. Those muscles won't come back on there own  
Glad to hear that the brace seems to be doing it job


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had a Dane that had a very badly broken leg (shattered actually) and the only thing that was holding it in place was the thin tissue surrounding the bone. Unfortunately as I live in Scotland there was no-one that would do the brace I would have had to travel to England and also every week or so to have the brace tightened. So they put a Robert Jones plaster on her leg and as she was growing they had to cut pieces out of the Ulna to allow the other bone to grow at the same rate. This was done several times as she grew. They then had to take the elbow out, shave it and put it back. With all this her foot started to turn outwards and they had to operate and put an industrial staple into her ankle to straighten the foot and then take it out when the time was right.

The important thing was no off lead walking and definitely no running and no stairs for several months. At least with the brace the Dane will have support and the leg will continue to be straight and I wouldn't be concerned about the dogs weight as being slightly on the light side will help. The vet will advise when it is okay to start hydrotherapy or swimming. There may be some muscle wastage in the leg through lack of use - I used to massage her shoulder each night, however, I'm not sure if that helped but she enjoyed it.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would take them out seperatly to, its hard work I know  but better to be on the safe side. You could always just walk Finn from the house that will safe a bit of time


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sure you are right I have to take them out separately. For one Jack needs his workout and run about otherwise he goes up the walls and Finn needs his exercise as well now. I cant keep an eye on both wile out. To take Finn just around the home here is no good , there is no were to walk him too. I can only take him out using the car, dont have to go far.
My neighbourhood is bad with dogs, some dog owners just let the dog run and they do there business in peoples front garden. I just dont want any one thinking I do the same.We always take the boys out for walks but we have been accused a few times already and thats bad enough!:mad5:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there I thought I let you know that I just updated the diary. He has been doing really good. with his brace! Now after 7 days since he got his brace he is getting strong on pulling me about. He always likes to go in to ditches and on the close by fields, in between bushes and branches, every were I would not really like him to go. Getting pulled about like that feels strange and I am not that happy about going thru the mutt and puddles but as he has to stay on the shorter lead I want him to have a bit of freedom for the short time we are out. Not sure if it is a good thing but at the moment I let him. I take both boys out separately now , for me it is allot easier I can concentrate better on the one boy with me.
But i love to take him out


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats good that he is accepting the brace enough to pull with it on, lol.
Not so good for you on the other end though 

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there just updated the diary.
Finn is makes only small progress but every step helps! We were in the garden today, I was doing some gardening as it was t shirt weather here. Of cause he was doing all kind of things he was not allowed to do like running with his brother thru the garden like mad or chasing the neighbours cat thru the bushes as he came out of the bush he scratched his bad leg right across the knee. He did not ware his Brace at the time because I only put it on him when we go out. I was not imprested I can tell you. He wants to do more than what he can manage and it worrys me most of the time. Taking both out separately is okay but it takes allot of time. Due to changes in our live we have to make a big decision.one that is not easy but to be fair on Jack he needs lots of exercise and a strong hand and Finn needs an even stronger hand because of his bad behaviour we decided to find a new home for Jack. It is heartbreaking and I just cant get to have a good feeling about it. I feel like I failed in all ways! Not being able to get things right with the two boys. I feel bad very bad! just thinking about it makes me cry again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this but I can understand your dilemma. Finn is going to take a lot of your attention


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have come to that decision but I to understand it.
Sounds like Finn is definately improving 

*Heidi*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news  I think you are being very brave to do what is best for both pups even though it must heart renching. Sending some ((((hugs)))) over to all of you x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thanks to all of you for supporting me and my boys the way you do!*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there just wanted to let you know I updated the diary. 4 weeks since Finn got his brace! Things going up and down here at the moment. Finn did much progress as he was able to do in the last couple of days. But we have to take it the way it is! We still didn&#8217;t find anyone for Jack and I believe it will be a challenge to find the right people for him.
Both Boys doing well on RAW but Jack does not like chicken. He refuse to eat anything what got chicken in it! As he was a picky eater right from the start and he never wanted his breakfast, I am happy for every bit he is eating!
Finn did have some chicken backs and some beefy bones, both don&#8217;t like pig trotters. Not even when I short fry them! I get allot of pig ears and trotters as well for free from a local butcher, I started now to dry the ears in the oven and they seem to like them if they are dried. Not sure if they are any good if dried but &#8230;&#8230;better than nothing!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:yikes: 4 Weeks already where did that go  Great to hear he is still copeing with it & hopefully everything else will get better soon  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes 4 weeks Dally Banjo








time flys by .I just could not believe it myself! 
We just need to take it more carefully now, just cant let him do to much otherwise he will end up with a swollen knee again and I dont think it is any good!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its hard guageing how much they should do but you will get there, trouble is they always think they know best untill the next day  maybe instead of one walk do two little ones, harder for you if you have to drive him there all the time but it might help him in the long run


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there 
Happy Easter to all of you. Just updated the diary
sorry that i have not been on the forum for a wile keep having problems with my computer plus there are some changes over here work wise. Finn is doing fine he is so full of beans! 
I just wish you lot could see him bouncing about ..!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

unicorn said:


> Hi there
> Happy Easter to all of you. Just updated the diary
> sorry that i have not been on the forum for a wile keep having problems with my computer plus there are some changes over here work wise. Finn is doing fine he is so full of beans!
> I just wish you lot could see him bouncing about ..!


Such good news about Finn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Only just caught this thread and pleased things are going well. 
Physiotherapie may have been of interest to you but hopefully you will no longer need it. May be worth keeping it in mind though. Probably places close to you as well.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just hearing he is full of bounce is good enough for me


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Only just caught this thread and pleased things are going well.
> Physiotherapie may have been of interest to you but hopefully you will no longer need it. May be worth keeping it in mind though. Probably places close to you as well.


Thank you goblin for the link I did have a look at the website
I very much appreciate your help


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Dally Banjo 
you are right it is great !
he is so full of power I just cant believe it, it is great to see him like that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad to hear he is on the mend properly now and he is bouncing around 
Well done to you x

*Heidi*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there
Just wanted to update you on my Boy.
He is not doing as good at the moment. He has got two blister like infections one on the front paw and one on the good paw at the back. They are as big as quail eggs!
The vet said he must have stepped in to something some time ago. Normally they would cut it open to get all of the puss out but we cant do that otherwise Finn could not walk at all. So there we are with special cream to try to get the infection out.
There is no news on new home for Jack, the poor boy is not having any luck! I try my best to take Jack out on his own so he can have a good run. If he is on its own he is okay with other dogs, but as soon as Finn is with us and he can see another dog he goes mad and he wants to go for the dog. Not easy to have a disabled dog on the lead and a mad one next to it.
I try to avoid places with other dogs when I am on my own.
Specially now were I cant walk properly, about two weeks ago I ripped a muscle in my thigh.
A bruise formed with some fluit and all went in to the knee, my knee looks like a balloon.
As I only started a new job 4 weeks ago I cant go on the sick other wise the kick me out. So there is two of us with a bad leg but we manage some how.
MAYBE one day the Sun will shine again for us!?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear you & Finn are haveing a sore time again at the mo  hopefully the cream will work quickly for him & you will be better soon to  Sounds like Jack is being protective of Finn, Holly is the same with Banjo, not that she needs to be he can look after himself but she does like to fuss :lol: Hope the new job is a good one x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds as if you are both having a bit of a rough time 
Lets hope you both fix fairly quickly


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there thank you all
Where does the time go? Sorry that I cant get on the computer as often at the moment!
I would like to update you on Finn.
His lumps between his toes are getting smaller the cream seems to work, but they are still like hazelnuts in between his toes. Three days ago he was in the garden with Jack because of the nice weather I left the patio door open. Than the doorbell went as I came back both were playing mad jumping about (playing like puppies!) I nearly got an heart attack.:scared:
They didnt even notice that I came back and I stopped them by shouting! 
Finn found a branch and was proud to carry it Jack tried to get the branch of Finn. Madhouse I can tell you!!!!! what I could see was not a harlequin and a black dane playing there was just a cloud of black and white!!!!
Jack was jumping all over Finn and Finn tried to keep hold of it. Dont know how long this was going on. Well a bit later we got the bill for him dancing about, his knee is swollen again!
I did have problems getting the brace on him, later that day. I mean it is quiet adjustable but it was very tight! Till today it went down a bit more the swelling is not as hard and big anymore but it is still a handful of softer swelling on the inside of the knee.
Just dont know what to do I cant wrap him up in cotton wool can I ? He is still young and he wants to play..but one minute you dont look he goes mad!:sad: and we back to the start!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Finn you naughty pup  I know what you mean though you allow yourself to stop worrying about them for 5mins & :scared:  hopefully the swelling will go down in a few days if he takes it easy  x


----------

